# Bot für Browsergame



## AzachielL (2. Apr 2014)

Hi,

ich bin dabei, Java zu erlernen. Dabei ist mir die Idee gekommen, nebenbei an einem Bot für mich Privat für ein Browserspiel zu programmieren. Bevor jetzt alle aufschreien, dass dies illegal ist, möchte ich euch sagen, dass mir dies völlig bewusst ist. Ich möchte diesen Bot(wenn er irgendwann mal fertig werden sollte) nicht verkaufen. Es ist eher die Challenge, die mich interessiert.

Ist Java überhaupt für die Programmierung eines Automatisierungsbots geeignet? Oder soll ich C# verwenden? Der Bot soll nativ laufen, ich möchte nicht Scripts für Greasemonkey programmieren.
Doch da ich (noch) nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie habe, möchte ich fragen, wie den nun so ein Ablauf aussieht. Stimmt es, dass man Pakete, die das Spiel mitm Browser austauscht faken muss? Ich hab da schon andere Threads gelesen wo sowas erwähnt wurde.

MFG
AzachielL


----------



## JCODA (2. Apr 2014)

Kommt drauf an wie das Spiel aufgebaut ist. 

Wenn es ein Flashgame(-art) ist, dann wirst du um reverseEngeneering wohl nicht drumherumkommen (pakete analysieren).

Ist das Spiel hingegen in reinem Html/Javascript geschreiben. drüfte dich Selenium interessieren. 

Magst du mir sagen, um welches BG es sich handelt?

Vielleicht probiere ich mich auch mal dran  

Grüße


----------



## AzachielL (3. Apr 2014)

Es ist Travian und in Html und php programmiert


----------

